
Does anyone know of an alternative to Google Voice? - mkaziz
I&#x27;ve used it pretty much since I got my first phone in the US ... but in the context of Google bot-banning entire businesses without human recourse, I don&#x27;t want my phone number to be at risk of that. If anyone has suggestions, I&#x27;d love to hear them!
======
Digory
After GV went down during business hours once, I realized I needed to control
the number. It's more expensive than free, but worth it.

You can port out a GV number to any telecom provider for a small fee,
including any of the big SIP/VoIP providers. They'll usually provide voicemail
and dirt cheap rates -- but not VM transcription.

~~~
mkaziz
Got any recommendations?

~~~
Digory
Ward Mundy's nerdvittles blog had a recent overview of the SIP/VoIP market.
[0] Looks like he currently recommends Vitelity, VoIP.ms, or CallCentric.

Ward's PBX in a Flash projects (business class features on a raspberry pi or
in the cloud) are also fun if you really want to go down a rabbit hole.

[0] [http://nerdvittles.com/?p=26128](http://nerdvittles.com/?p=26128)

------
GlenTheMachine
This is the very last Google service I use. I've been looking for an
alternative for a couple of years, and have never found one. In particular,
the ability to use a single phone number that rings my cell, office, and home.

~~~
mkaziz
What did you switch out for Gmail?

~~~
GlenTheMachine
Fastmail. Works great.

